# Without breaking the law, can anyone explain how spells are selected in 8th, & the...



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

*Without breaking the law, can anyone explain how spells are selected in 8th, & the...*

new restrictions on what spells can be cast each turn.

Would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

you roll for a spell, as determined by magic level. Each spell from a lore may only be taken once. The only exception is the signature spell. If you roll a duplicate you get to choose a differant spell in the lore, I believe


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> you roll for a spell, as determined by magic level. Each spell from a lore may only be taken once. The only exception is the signature spell. If you roll a duplicate you get to choose a differant spell in the lore, I believe


Actually, you re-roll the result until you get another spell, you definitely don't get to choose another. . .

Each mage may only cast each spell once per turn, unless the spell specifically says otherwise (like in the case of the VC/TK magic).

It's all very well spelled out in the rulebook. :drinks:


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. rep+


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

VeronaKid said:


> Actually, you re-roll the result until you get another spell, you definitely don't get to choose another. . .


nope, in 8th if you get a duplicate you get to choose a spell


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pg 162 of the IoB rulebook states "If you roll the same spell twice... you must normally replace [it] with another of your choice from the same Lore"

With regards to casting during the turn, each caster may attempt to cast each spell they know once, but if they previously cast a "Remains in play" spell then they must end it before they can recast the same spell again. It is perfectly possible to have several different "Remains in Play" spells active from one wizard, but only one copy of each individual spell may be active at any one time.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Whizzwang said:


> nope, in 8th if you get a duplicate you get to choose a spell


Don't know how I missed this the first 10 times I read this section, but you are absolutely correct, Senor Whizzwang. I stand corrected. :king:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Lots of people have Verona.

I'm still playing games against people who argue til they;re blue in the face I can't just choose Waaaagh or Gork'll fix it.

Love to see them squirm when they read it 

To compensate for "generally" only having access to each spell once now, you can choose. 

In 7th you rolled because you could stack up on spells known with your wizards.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You can always get the sig spell more then once, but you can get other spells multiple times on different wizards: any spells you get automatically or that you must choose before the game (eg items that allow you to pick spells) are not counted when you come to roll for spells.

So for HE you can have the same spell 3 times: you could have Teclis with loremaster life, a staff of saphery (if thats right) letting me choose dweller's below and then a normal mage rolling and getting dweller's that way... now you can munch 3 units a turn with the same spell (not beardy at all... honest).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sethis said:


> ....each caster may attempt to cast each spell they know once....


P37 BRB says _"...cast each spell once...."_, so failed attempts do not count.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

But if a wizard fails to cast then he cannot cast anything else that turn anyway, so surely the point is rather moot?


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

and it does acctually say attempt to cast each spell once


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sethis said:


> But if a wizard fails to cast then he cannot cast anything else that turn anyway, so surely the point is rather moot?


They are separate rules:
(i) cannot cast the same spell more than once;
(ii) cannot cast any more spells if lose concentration.

The end result for normal circumstances is the same.

However, it would make a difference if the wizard obtained a special rule that concentration was not broken by the first miscast (or at all!), so being aware of the exact way it works would aid in making fair home brew items (or if GW decide Teclis is too weak under the current rules:wink.

Also, as bound items do not say they are exempt from the only cast once per turn but do say failing to cast the bound spell does not break concentration, it could be argued that a Fire Wizard with a Fireball ring (for safety of casting Fireball?) could cast Fireball from the ring and fail then still cast other spells but not his own Fireball.



Cheese meister said:


> and it does acctually say attempt to cast each spell once


Having read the Magic Section again, P31 says "...attempt to cast...." and P37 just says "...cast....", so good proofing there!

In all but the most unusual of circumstances, the possible distinction has no effect so is just something to bear in mind.


----------

